# 9X0R

## Yuri, ut7uw

E-mail  UY7CW. ,   160   (18.03.)

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

,  9X0R     160. E-mail   (UY7CW)  16.03.  ,   160   , .. ,  18.03.    -   .      ,   ,        160 c UA, UR.

----------


## RV4CT

!
 ,  !     ,  ,  -   (DL2JRM)  !   ,     .    40  15 CW   17  SSB.       UY7CW.     5T5DC -       ,    9X0R - -   ,   CW,   SSB.  160 , ,     - ,   ,     - UA3TCJ  RK3SWB , , .   !   :Laughing:  
73!

----------


## RV4CT

-,  WARC-   !      20, 30  40.  30-    ,     .      17  -   CW,   SSB.    12 .

----------


## RV4CT

> 18     .


  , ,  ?   :Very Happy:   RA9K   ?   ,  ...   ! 73!

----------


## RW5C

> UT7CR     RK9KWI.
> 
>   . 7000 QSO    1900   .   ?   TX5C.


          (9X  5T)   TX5C...          :Crazy:

----------


## bubble gum

> 


 9  ,  .     9X0Z, 9X0W   ..     ,     ..

----------


## bubble gum

-    ,    3504  ?      ??    ... CQ-  ...  ?    1      CQ up...  CQ up..    ....

----------


## bubble gum

> PILE UP     -  ,      .     ?


  ,      ...  - ,    ,   ,       ..  , ..   :Sad:          ..   1%    ,    .   ..  :Smile:

----------


## Stan UN8GA

18CW.
 UP   .       .

----------


## RV4CT

> .


  new one  17 , !  ! 73!  :!:

----------


## bubble gum

> new one  17 , !  ! 73


    ..    ,   "up 3",    ,  ,        ,   ...   10 .      -     ...   .  :Smile:

----------


## Delovar

,   ...- 21 ,    ..   28  .  9x0w,9x0x   ,   .     .      , ---...
     - ,      .

----------


## K6VHF

40- SSB  17- SSB  CW.  21.295    .      24   28 -  .
  5T5  5X  .
 15-   AH2L,   20    .
 UP,    2   .    ,     .     !

----------


## EW1DX

http://www.9x0r.com/
http://www.5t2008.de/

----------


## Yan

> 07  .   40-.  .  ..


   -    ,      /     80.

----------


## Delovar

10.  ,   7   :Crazy:       .      ?

----------


## bubble gum

40- ..  :Smile:

----------


## md

, 90    15  40 ,   55  ,    30     40,     ...

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

40.  160, 12, 10.

----------


## UR5LAM

05Z  9X0R  QRP  20- .   V73NS   .   :Very Happy:  
( by UR8LV  2  5)

----------


## RW4NH

40  :Sad: (.
   ,  "" , 
    .  "" -...
   ,     .
  ,- ??

73  .

----------


## ES4RZ

> -    !


  .

----------


## ea4uy7cw

Svezhee s 9X0R: 9X0R na 15mtrs CW. V klastere kommentarij iz W8- my plokhie, rabotaem tolko s Eu. Razvorachivaem antennu na USA, operator nachinaet zvat amerikantzev, cherez 5 minut poyavlyaetsya kommentarij iz SV3: my plokhie parni, otvechaem tolko Shtatam. Kto byval po druguyu storonu PileUp, pojmyot. Na vsekh ne ugodish... Kstati, UX1AA, chem eto vam moj stil ne nravitsya? Vsem privet i do vstrechi na 160, segodnya budem tam okolo 00.00Z i do utra. de UY7CW/9X0R

----------


## bubble gum

> ,      ?           !    -    !


         .. ,  0F,      .   ,  ,     ,     ϸI.    , ..    .   ,  ,    .     -  / . 
 ,  ,   ..  :Smile:  
,      ?   ...    ..  -   80-   .     ..     9-    45  .      ,         .   .  
,    7     10  7      20 .   .   ,    .

----------


## UT7CR

, !
    18  SSB,  CW   .    ,  !   :Super:     160 ,    !
73!  

 !
 ( )   ,         200 /.      -

----------


## ES4RZ

()  200   160  WAZ160  . ,   300      .

----------


## vaay

> ()  200   160  WAZ160  . ,   300      .


     WAZ160?    ?

----------


## bubble gum

> .


  .  :Smile:       25 ,     25   3 .     3   3 . 
      ,   ..

----------


## UA3FX

UY7CW

  ,  QSO  10Mhz.    loga ,    .     !    QSO   .      . , 73!

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

-    .  VP6DX c TX5C,   9X0R c 5T5DC.   .

----------


## RV4CT

1994 .      250 .    (   )  2-  (UA1DZ+FT-857D).   ...  QRZ.COM  .   :Smile:      -  : -, -...
73!

----------


## Delovar

*ea4uy7cw*
  ,      ?, 10          ,,   ,      ? 7  -EA4DRV  .       100%   -  . ,     .
   -    ?   1 Kw     ,     , ,     ,   , - DX-   .       ,  ,     ,  .  4    100   197 ,  .VP6DX, ,7   ,10 -      , ,,        -    (HI)      .
     -  




> .      25 ,     25   3 .     3   3 . 
>       ,   ..

----------


## vaay

> vaay
> 
>  
> 
> 
> http://ric.cqham.ru/search.php?c=rv1cc&c.x=16&c.y=5


 !   :Super:  
  ,      .

PS  . 
 ,      ,  ,     -    .  30 CW
?!  :Smile:  

PPS   !

----------


## R5OE

> , 9   18145     .  -  2 .   .


  KO91  18   . Gianfranco (I0ZY) o .

 73!

----------


## RZ6BU

> !
>   19:45z  ,, 9X0R  7004.0.
>      : - RW5NH  ...
>   -  . update LOG .
>    73  .


    14-26 utc  18  SSB EC4DX   RZ3BU   :Sad:  
     ,      (  ),  ,  pile-up  CW       1-2 .  ,      - pile-up ,   .
73!

----------


## ES4RZ

. , ,  (20-  ).
 CQ     QRT,   .
  ,    .   ,   ,       .

----------


## Yan

> Sdelali Beverage, rabotaet neplokho. Khotya, konechno, razryady nikuda ne delis. I vsyo zhe etoj nochyu bylo poveselee. Yura, UT7UW, rad, chto ty menya pozval. Ozhidal bolshe kievlyan no byl tolko ty. Rustam, UU2JQ, tozhe dozvalsya, no ponyal chto eto ya emu otvechayu s 100-go raza. I tak mnogie. Mozhet byla pomekha na 1824, khotya ya vrema ot vremeni slushal, vrodi by net  Mnogo stantzij iz Rossii. RV6LO tak gromko proshol, chto ya dazhe rasslabilsya, provodya s nim svyaz: realnye 599 plus. Segodnya budem na 80 cw. I na 160, konechno. RV4CT, bylo neskolko stantzij iz UA4, no vas ne slyshal. 73 vsem de UY7CW/9X0R


,  160   -  80  
73!

----------


## UA0IT

QSO  10MHz   F9IE  :Sad:

----------


## Yan

> . 
>  ..


  SSB QSO  9X0 -20m  5T5 - 40m
˸ ...
 !

----------


## W5ZZ

3.5 CW,    S5

73,
Serge
W5ZZ ex AA8OO

PS     80- 5T5DC SSB,  . (S7-S9)

 !

----------


## Yan

> 23.03.08  02:27z  9X0R  3504.0 !
>     SR time  LO48TO. IC-718 100 watts  1\4 sloper...
>       "" pile up :-))....
>  73


 ...    00:09 UT 3504,0 +1,3 
    3524,      ,   9X0R     .   ,     .
 !
P.S.     3794.0 ?

----------


## R6KA

3504,0  2000utc  .

----------


## YL2MU

> 3504,0  2000utc  .


  ,  !!!       -    :-)

----------


## bubble gum

> ,  !!!       -


    ?  , ,  !  :Smile:

----------


## YL2MU

> ,   ,  .
> 5    "QSL via DH7WW direct or bureau".  ,   .  ,   . 
>     9 ,  QSL via EA5RM.    .   ?


    ,   .
  ,      - 0.58 , .. $1  " ". 
   - 0.78 , . $1  ...

----------


## bubble gum

.    "",  "". , ,  . 
 " "   :Smile:  
- ,  ,   ,         .         " ,  "           .. ,   "",  "",      -   .   ,          ...   ,  ,  - ...  ..

----------


## W5ZZ

,  ,       :Smile: 
 :!:

----------


## UA3FX

. ...

 ,    :?  .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

> ,,          ?


   /UY7CW/.        .    ,         .       .   ,     .          800-1000  .     15  .

73!

----------


## bubble gum

? 
  !!!    ...

----------


## Delovar

*-*
   80  .   ...  :Crying or Very sad:  
80    :Super:  , 18 .

----------


## Yan

40-,   15     80.
300  & Inv Vee
 !

----------


## RA1WU

, . 26.03.08  03.00 z   
 CW  80-?

RA1WU   Leo

----------


## rx3agd

to:UY7CW/9X0R
,      SSB  21     ,    CW  21 ,    SSB,   SSB   12 ,  ...  :Sad:  , -    ,    ....,  24      11 ,    .
,   ,     ,    --,- ¨.
 !73!

----------


## Yan

12 .
  .   ... 
 !

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

9 !!!

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

to: UY7CW/9X0R

!     WAC 160!
,    UT7CR      (GP, )   160,    VK6HD.

----------


## RW4NH

-    "27-03-2008 at 0823 UTC"
""   15 SSB .
       DX-pedition!
73

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

.  40 . ,   .

----------


## RZ0AF

160. 10  12     .
      ,    9X0R      10-11 .  15     3.      CQ JA.  ,  DX       (     CQ JA, CQ HL...).     CQ AS. , ,     .   HL .  ,   .   ,   CQ UA0?  ,  .  .

----------


## ut0rm

.

----------


## ES4RZ

send request     ( )
 .

----------


## ES4RZ

* -1*

.

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

LoTW

----------


## Delovar



----------


## ut7uv

LoTW   c 9X0R, 6 , 3  .
73! UT7UV

----------


## RM9X

,   . log        qso   - 200qso .

----------


## RV4CT

> ,  . log        qso  - 200qso .


, !    2000    -  40  QSO, ?  2      QSL's    .  15 ...   !   :Crazy:       2        ,    !      !
73!

----------


## RA3CQ

,  eQSL.
       ADIF.
 LoTW  .
      .

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

UY7CW. 

"   ,    . .   7-8    ,            LoTW".

----------


## ew4dx

, ,    .        .  :Sad:

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

QSL 9X0R  UT, UA, DL ...  .

----------


## RA3CQ

,  .
QSL 9X0R   , ..   ,      ,     QSL ,       ?

----------


## RA3CQ



----------


## UR5EK

QSL-.  QSL  9X0R  18  22  2008. SSB.  :Super:

----------

